# Define the print layout



## TomHsiung (Feb 8, 2018)

For example, I want to print the layout of 2 pages per sheet, two-side with short-edge. It seems that the syntax of lpr cannot define the layout. So how?

Tom


----------



## TomHsiung (Feb 9, 2018)

Here is an example.


```
Toms-MacBook-Pro:pdfs_to_print tomhsiung$ lpstat -t
scheduler is running
system default destination: P268_dw
device for P268_dw: dnssd://FX%20DocuPrint%20P268%20dw._ipp._tcp.local./?uuid=e3248000-80ce-11db-8000-3c2af40f58e0
P268_dw accepting requests since Fri Feb  9 13:50:33 2018
printer P268_dw is idle.  enabled since Fri Feb  9 13:50:33 2018
Toms-MacBook-Pro:pdfs_to_print tomhsiung$ lpr -o portrait -o media=A4 -o number-up=2 -o sides=two-sided-short-edge -P P268_dw s41598-017-01965-0.pdf
Toms-MacBook-Pro:pdfs_to_print tomhsiung$
```


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Feb 9, 2018)

You can define different entries in /etc/printcap for each layout associated with filters and queue.
See for example https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57341/#post-326852


----------

